# 24er gesucht  Cube oder Eightshot oder was



## -schmock- (24. Februar 2020)

Hallo Leute,
Mein Bub wird demnächst 7 und ein neues Rad muss her.
Gefahren ist er heute mal:





						EIGHTSHOT X-COADY 24 SL
					






					www.eightshot.de
				




Dies kann die Tage auch getestet werden (Wetter war hier heute für'n A....):








						CUBE Acid 240 SL red´n´green´n´black 2020
					

Leicht, robust und unkompliziert - perfekt für junge Mountainbiker



					www.cube.eu
				




Mal vom Fahrgefühl abgesehen...spricht etwas für das eine oder andere Bike?

Mehr als 8 Gänge sind wohl ein zu großes Durcheinander?!
Federgabel halt ich auch für unangebracht in dem Alter und für unsere Zwecke.
Scheibenbremsen?
Das Zeug wiegt dann eben und ich denke, da ist es besser aufs Gewicht zu achten?!

Auf ein Woom könnte er sich auch mal setzen, nur am Rande. 

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## casir (24. Februar 2020)

Oder ein Pyro X.13 mit 24" Laufrädern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -schmock- (24. Februar 2020)

Danke, aber da hab ich vor Ort keinen Händler!


----------



## Bastian_77 (28. Februar 2020)

-schmock- schrieb:


> Mehr als 8 Gänge sind wohl ein zu großes Durcheinander?!


Unser Mo ist von 0 auf 9 Gänge gewechselt mit 5 1/2 Jahren, das war kein Problem. 


-schmock- schrieb:


> Scheibenbremsen?


Hängt vom Einsatzzweck ab, wenns viel und lange Bergab gehen soll finde ich sie ganz praktisch ...


----------



## joglo (28. Februar 2020)

-schmock- schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Mein Bub wird demnächst 7 und ein neues Rad muss her.
> Gefahren ist er heute mal:
> 
> ...



Hi, ich finde beide Vorschläge nicht so der Bringer.

Eigentlich sind Puky und Cube schon mal kategorisch abzulehnen, bei all dem was die im Kinderradbereich verbrochen haben...
Räder mit miesester Ausstattung, Tretlager aus Blei usw., 3fach-Stahl-Kurblen oder Stahlgepäckträger und Schutzbleche den Eltern zu verkaufen die es an und für sich gut mit ihren Kindern meinen und noch nicht mal den Cent zweimal umdrehen müssen.
Sorry  

Immerhin hast Du zumindest Modelle ohne Federgabel und ohne Dreifachkurbel vorne gewählt. Das ist schon mal sehr wichtig.
Aber "SL" = super light sind die beiden Vorschläge auch nicht wirklich, eher OK im Gewicht.

Scheibenbremse und Federgabel hängt vom Einsatzzweck ab, für ein Allround Kinderrad und wenn es zumindest nicht oft in den Berge oder auf den Trail geht, in der Tat nicht zwangsläufig benötig, und wenn dann auch nur wenn gut und kindergerecht.
Achte auch mal auf die Übersetzung. Man braucht nicht zwangsläufig viele Gänge aber ein passender Übersetzungsbereich ist sehr wichtig. 32T vorne und hinten 13-34T am Bsp. des Cubes sind auch eben nur ausreichend wenn es nicht in der Berge oder längere Anstiege zu bewältigen gilt.

Meine Vorschlage wären Kubikes, Pyro, Naloo oder auch Woom. Etwas teurer aber doch auch besser, und wahrscheinlich auch besser im Wiederverkauf.
Je nach Marke gibt es bei etwas Suche schon auch örtliche Händler mit solchen Rädern im Program, damit eine Probefahrt möglich ist.

Wenn Du unbedingt ein Bike von einem Großserienhersteller willst (oder die Marken die in den üblichen größeren Stores stehen) würde ich Dir dann empfehlen auch noch das Giant ARX 24, Orbea MX 24 Team oder das Trek Wahoo 24 in Erwägung zu ziehen (ähnlich wie Cube und Eightshot preislich, aber etwas leichter oder schöner/moderner gemacht).


----------



## giant_r (28. Februar 2020)

dem was joglo geschrieben hat, braucht man eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen, ausser vieleicht, dass du seine ratschlaege befolgen solltest.
er hat gute kinderbikeshersteller genannt und vertretbare grosserien bikes.


----------



## Bastian_77 (29. Februar 2020)

joglo schrieb:


> 32T vorne und hinten 13-34T


Wir haben am 20" 30T vorne und 11-34T hinten, das klappt ganz gut. 


joglo schrieb:


> Orbea MX 24 Team


Das MX24 Trail, also das mit Federgabel hat laut Homepage auch 11-42 als 10 Fach verbaut, was beim Team nicht der Fall ist ...


----------



## joglo (29. Februar 2020)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Wir haben am 20" 30T vorne und 11-34T hinten, das klappt ganz gut.
> 
> Das MX24 Trail, also das mit Federgabel hat laut Homepage auch 11-42 als 10 Fach verbaut, was beim Team nicht der Fall ist ...



ja das meine ich eben, was man braucht oder nicht, kommt halt auf den Einsatzzweck an, mit 30T vorne und 11-34T hinten kann man gut zurecht kommen (wir übrigens haben eine ähnlich Übersetzung am 24er), auch mit 32T vorne und hinten 13-34T , nur eben darfs halt dann nicht steiler oder länger dem Berg raufgehen ("Rettungsritzel" gibts da nämlich keins, sondern dann muss halt geschoben werden).

11-42 als 10-fach wie eben bei teureren Orbea 24er oder auch bei Kubikes u.ä. verfügbar ist hier sicher hier die Lösung. Ob benötigt und die Investition wert hängt vom Einsatz ab.


----------

